# 66/67 Front Fenders Difference



## Mice (Oct 22, 2009)

Does Anyone know the differences between a 66 and 67 front GTO fender besides the holes for the emblem?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

there is a tab in the fender where the header panel mounts.if using the fender as a 66 keep the tab,if using for a 67 remove the tab


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67/04gto said:


> there is a tab in the fender where the header panel mounts.if using the fender as a 66 keep the tab,if using for a 67 remove the tab


:confused Can you clarify that ?? The 67 tab is different than a 66 but must still be used on a 67. There would be a half inch gap without it.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm running one '67 on the front of my '66 but I installed it 20 years ago so I don't remember the details. I do know it wasn't a big deal to make the change though.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

67/04gto said:


> there is a tab in the fender where the header panel mounts.if using the fender as a 66 keep the tab,if using for a 67 remove the tab


:agree

Here is a picture of the tab on a 66 it is spot welded to the fender, click on the bar at the top of the picture to expand the image.


----------

